# Imprintables Warehouse Offers DuraPro 24-Inch Matte Paint Mask



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

DuraPro Paint Mask, available from Imprintables Warehouse, is perfect for creating stencils that make it easy to produce graphics, letters, numbers and intricate designs with a professional painted finish. 

This 3.4-mil, calendered matte vinyl is resistant to the solvents in most spray paints and automotive finishes. Flexible and easy to cut, it can be used on simple curves and flat surfaces. DuraPro Paint Mask is made to withstand bake cycles up to 100°F.

DuraPro Paint Mask features low-tack adhesive for easy repositioning and withstands edge lift while removing cleanly after paint has dried. Simply adhere the stencil to the substrate surface, paint over it, and easily remove it for a professional painted graphic without sticky residue. 

It is not designed to withstand permanent use outdoors. DuraPro Paint Mask comes in a 24-inch width in 10- and 50-yard roll lengths and is offered in matte white and matte yellow. To learn more, go to DuraPro Paint Mask 24" - Matte White | Imprintables Warehouse.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign making equipment and supplies. Their online selection includes vinyl cutters, printer/cutters, Stahls’ heat presses, heat-applied, and sign vinyl materials. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

